# ¿Transformador con devanados en aluminio?



## prcb (Dic 28, 2010)

Buenas a todos. Soy nuevo en este foro y en esto de la electronica, mas bien soy de cosas mecanicas, pero de todo hay que saber y en eso estamos.
Mi proposito es hacerme un transformador para cargar baterias de coche y he visto algunos temas de transformadores que estan bastante bien, incluso hay una hoja de calculo que te da todos los parametros para hacerlo, pero claro en cobre. La pregunta es hay alguna informacion o alguien tiene informacion para hacer un transformador pero con devanados de aluminio, estuve buscando informacion y no encontre nada salvo que algunos fabricantes de transformadores de media tension usan el aluminio y tiene una serie de ventajas y supongo que de inconvenientes tambien. El caso es ¿se pueden aplicar los parametros de diseño para el cobre pero usando aluminio? Imagino que no pero no se donde buscar.


----------



## elaficionado (Dic 28, 2010)

Hola.

Lo poco que se sobre el alambre de aluminio, es que conduce menos corriente que el de cobre (ambos de igual sección), por lo que se emplean alambres mas grueso de aluminio que los de cobre, para transportar la misma corriente.
Eso nos dice que el núcleo del transformado será mayor dimensión, que un transformador que use cobre.
Tengo entendido que se usa alambre de aluminio para líneas de alto voltaje, debido a que pesa menos que cobre.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 28, 2010)

la ventaja es que el aluminio es mas económico que el cobre


----------



## prcb (Dic 29, 2010)

Esas son las dos razones por las que quiero hacer un trafo con aluminio, economia y peso,  seguire indagando


----------



## elaficionado (Dic 29, 2010)

Hola.

El peso no es ventaja, ya que vas a tener que usar más hierro (o acero), como puedes ver, pierdes la ventaja del peso.
Para una fuente más eficiente, de menor peso, usa una fuente switching para hacer tu cargador de baterías (como las fuentes de la compuradora).

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## bebeto (Dic 29, 2010)

No se muy bien... pero CREO que el tema de que el bobinado sea de aluminio es por el tema de la disipación de calor... 
Las soldadoras de arco, Tienen el bobinado de aluminio, ya que estas disipan inmensas cantidades de calor.


----------



## prcb (Dic 29, 2010)

> elaficionado dijo:
> 
> 
> > Hola.
> ...



Cierto se pierde la ventaja del peso y creo que tiene otro inconveniente, que no es facil encontrar hilo de aluminio barnizado. Aunque en los diferentes calculos que he visto solo tienen en cuenta la potencia en el secundario para calcular el area del nucleo, con lo cual en principio da igual que usemos para los bobinados, ¿no?




bebeto dijo:


> No se muy bien... pero CREO que el tema de que el bobinado sea de aluminio es por el tema de la disipación de calor...
> Las soldadoras de arco, Tienen el bobinado de aluminio, ya que estas disipan inmensas cantidades de calor.




Esa parece otra ventaja sobre la que hablan aqui http://www.soloingenieria.net/foros/viewtopic.php?f=14&t=23605&start=0

El aluminio parece interesante desde el punto de vista del ahorro pero no se encuentran datos, echando un vistazo  a esta hoja de calculo https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/manual-diseno-transformadores-2922/ se podria usar en parte para los calculos?


----------



## pandacba (Dic 29, 2010)

Los máquinas soldadoras que se hacen en aluminio, son o las para hobbystas o para reparación que se utilizan muy poco, si bien el aluminioi es más liivano y baratao tiene un gran problema al calentarse, pierde condutividad, es decir aumenta su resistencia, por lo tanto pierde eficiencia, mas resistencia más perdidas por calor, más calor más resistencia, en uso continuo e intenso se dañan rápidameente.

Si es para utilzar en tu auto es decir uso casero, como te dijeron parti de una fuenc swiching como las de PC son baratas y eficientes y para "cargar una bateria sobra plata" hay que tener ciertas consideraciones, una bateria para que dure debe cargarse en forma lenta y si esta muy descargada hay que poner alguna proteccón dependiendo que utilices, porque se comporta como un corto y en esas condiciones debe recibir corriente limitada para evitar que las placas se dañen, e incluos se produzca un acccidente


----------



## prcb (Dic 30, 2010)

pandacba dijo:


> Los máquinas soldadoras que se hacen en aluminio, son o las para hobbystas o para reparación que se utilizan muy poco, si bien el aluminioi es más liivano y baratao tiene un gran problema al calentarse, pierde condutividad, es decir aumenta su resistencia, por lo tanto pierde eficiencia, mas resistencia más perdidas por calor, más calor más resistencia, en uso continuo e intenso se dañan rápidameente.
> 
> Si es para utilzar en tu auto es decir uso casero, como te dijeron parti de una fuenc swiching como las de PC son baratas y eficientes y para "cargar una bateria sobra plata" hay que tener ciertas consideraciones, una bateria para que dure debe cargarse en forma lenta y si esta muy descargada hay que poner alguna proteccón dependiendo que utilices, porque se comporta como un corto y en esas condiciones debe recibir corriente limitada para evitar que las placas se dañen, e incluos se produzca un acccidente



La fuente swiching parece buena para cargar, pero no sabria como hacerla o modificarla para que diese de unos  13.5 a 14.5 aproximadamente y a parte supongo que sera DC bastante lineal , lo cual esta bien para cargar, pero prefiero no tan lineal y asi poder recuperar alguna bateria como explican en este tema https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/tutorial-recuperar-baterias-gel-18873/.
Lo de comportarse como un corto tienes toda la razon, he probado con algun trafo que tengo y la corriente se dispara calentando todo en pocos minutos/segundos, ¿Podria hacer alguna resitencia variable de forma casera que aguantase una fuerte corriente?


----------



## Eduardo (Dic 30, 2010)

prcb dijo:


> Esas son las dos razones por las que quiero hacer un trafo con aluminio, economia y peso,  seguire indagando


Empeza por aquello que es gratis --> Averiguando que diametros de alambre de aluminio esmaltado/aislado podes conseguir.


----------

